# Finally my componet transfer is getting somewhere.



## D-n-A (16 May 2005)

I started my componet transfer in early November 2004, an I haven't heard anything about it untill now, May 16th. Doing my CFAT test on the 18th, once I get that done I'll be schelduled for the other tests an interview.

Hopefully I won't take to long now to get everything done, an get my job offer for the Regs.

I'm applying for 011 Armour.


----------



## NiTz (16 May 2005)

I wish you the best of luck! 

Cheers!


----------



## D-n-A (18 May 2005)

Thanks Nitz


CFAT is now done, I passed it an qualifed for Armour, now I have to wait a week for my medical file to come in an schedule an appointment for my medical an interview.


----------



## Bob the builder (30 May 2005)

I also started my CT in November 2004, and Ive had testing on the 16th, and 26th, and now am waiting for my medical docs to show up, only problem is they are already two weeks late, since i was supposed to have my medical on the 16th, and then on the 26th, both cancelled the morning of the test.  I hope you don't end up having the same problems getting your medical files, but since I also live on the west coast, you probally are just as screwed.  Good luck getting everything done, and if you could post back if your files arrived, id be very thankful.


----------



## D-n-A (8 Jun 2005)

Yea, my medical files are taking awhile to get to the CFRC too, so far its been 3 weeks since the CFRC requested them, I was first told it would only take a week...  ah well.


----------



## yot (14 Jun 2005)

quick question, why do you need to redo all the test even currently in Res F?


----------



## D-n-A (14 Jun 2005)

Because my tests 2-3 years ago so there not current anymore.


----------



## D-n-A (14 Jun 2005)

Well the CFRC now has my medical file, only the earliest they can do my medical is next week, which won't work out since I'll be at CFB Borden/CFSAL. So my file is being sent to a CFRC in Ontario, I'm guessing/hoping its the CFRC Det in Barrie. This way I'll be able to complete my testing while I'm doing my course.


----------



## Bob the builder (16 Jun 2005)

I almost had to get my medical booked in calgary, but luckily for me, my course doesnt start untill the 4th of July So i was able to book my medical for the 20th of June.  Well I hope your file gets to Ontario safely.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (16 Jun 2005)

I was thinking of going through a component transfer a little later in my reserve career.  I want to eventually get to reg force armoured.

My question was, do you have to go through basic again?  How about your reade course?

How exactly does a CT work?


----------



## Benoit (16 Jun 2005)

yeah boys im goin 011 armoured from my understanding the offers for this trade willl be handed out july 18th hopefuly see some of you guys in gagetown. by the way which regiment would you prefer to get into the straths of the dragoons?


----------



## D-n-A (16 Jun 2005)

reade course? As for the basic, you can try to get a Recruit School by-pass, have to talk to your career counselor about it though at CFRC.

To do a Componet Transfer(this is how it went for me), write a memo saying you want to do a componet transfer to whatever trade an send it up your chain of command. Eventually your get a componet transfer application that lists your info(name, rank, SN, trade(s) you want, etc) an you sign it an your BOR sends it off to the CFRC. CFRC does their thing with it than calls you to set up appointments to do your testing. Thats as far as I'am right now, but I'm assuming after you do all your tests an CFRC does what they need to do you wait for a call telling you when your starting/leaving for courses, etc.

Benoit, I'm applying for the Strats.


----------



## Bob the builder (18 Jun 2005)

Ive done my interview already, in regards to Recruit School by pass you have to have 100 days of class B time, according to the recruiters handbook.  I dont know about by passing other courses, since that didnt apply to me.


----------



## kincanucks (18 Jun 2005)

Bob the builder said:
			
		

> Ive done my interview already, in regards to Recruit School by pass you have to have 100 days of class B time, according to the recruiters handbook.   I dont know about by passing other courses, since that didnt apply to me.



What recruiters handbook actually states:

RSBP

Applicant has completed 56 - 179 days class B and/or C service and has been
released from the P Res for less than one year and applying for any MOC, unless
granted skilled status.

Skilled

Applicant has been released from the PRes for less than five years as
a Cpl or higher and applying for the same MOC. File will be forwarded
to the appropriate MA/School to determine skilled status. If not
considered skilled, then RSBP.


----------



## Infanteer (18 Jun 2005)

Wierd, why does it say for "skilled" that it has to be the same MOC?  BMQ is BMQ, no matter where you are going afterwords....


----------



## kincanucks (18 Jun 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Wierd, why does it say for "skilled" that it has to be the same MOC?   BMQ is BMQ, no matter where you are going afterwords....



Huh?  Because if you were applying for a different MOC then you would be RSBP.


----------



## Infanteer (18 Jun 2005)

What does "skilled" status allow person to do, skip Recruit School as well?


----------



## kincanucks (18 Jun 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> What does "skilled" status allow person to do, skip Recruit School as well?



You are starting to scare me.

An applicant determined to be skilled can skip BMQ and at least QL3 and can be posted to a position immediately.


----------



## Infanteer (18 Jun 2005)

Ahh...okay - I was confused.  I thought, since the discussion was on by-passing St Jean, that "skilled" and "RSPB" pertained only to BMQ.  Gotcha now.


----------



## D-n-A (25 Aug 2005)

Updates as to what's been going on


My file has been transfered from CFRC Vancouver to CFRC Det Edmonton (I moved to Edmonton recently), an now my PT Test is booked tomarrow(Aug 26) at Edmonton Garrison.


----------



## D-n-A (18 Oct 2005)

Update

I passed all my tests, qualifed for Sig Op, but my transfer has come to a grinding halt... CFRC Det Edmonton has been waiting since Augest for my previous reserve unit to send my pers file.


----------



## Infanteer (19 Oct 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Update
> 
> I passed all my tests, qualifed for Sig Op, but my transfer has come to a grinding halt... CFRC Det Edmonton has been waiting since Augest for my previous reserve unit to send my pers file.



Start barking up your chain or phoning clerks - it pisses me off when shit sits in the pile and your career is riding on it.


----------



## D-n-A (19 Oct 2005)

Not the first time its happened... my componet transfer sat on a desk for 2 months doing nothing. An it was completed, every signed off on it, etc just had to be mailed.

I've called the unit's clerks, but they keep telling me they haven't gotten the request from Edmonton, or the clerk I talked doesn't have authority to mail it, etc. I told my ex section commander about it an he was going to see what he could do. Plus the CFRC Edmonton has left messages an faxed the unit, but haven't gotten any replys yet.


If this keeps up, I'm probably going to look into joining the US Army.


----------



## Tucker.D (19 Oct 2005)

I had a frustrating component transfer as well. I was also looking into foreign militaries, but now I go to basic training in about a week and the wait has been worth it. It sat around for a long time, and when it was finally sent to the recruiting center it turned out I was given outdated forms and nothing was acceptable. So I had to start the entire process again. I also was relocated to a different province during the transfer so my file had to be moved to a different recruiting center. But after all that it went rather well. The entire process took about 9 months. As others have been saying you just have to keep talking to the clerks and people reponsible for your file. Good luck with your transfer.


----------



## D-n-A (29 Oct 2005)

Update

Talked to a clerk at my unit Thursday Oct 20, she told me she was going to get my file and have it mailed out later that day or Friday morning. So I call CFRC/D Edmonton on Friday Oct 28th to see if they have it, an surprise surprise they don't... the clerk never mailed out my file. This is getting f*ckin stupid now...


----------



## D-n-A (30 Oct 2005)

double post     :-[


----------



## winchable (30 Oct 2005)

My transfer process was painful too, painful like spanish inquisition painful.
I tried to find someone to blame for it but in the end it was my own stupid fault.
Funnily enough things actually started working when I just ignored it all together and kind of gave up on it, resigned myself to fate and flung myself into the abyss that is the civilian world.

Hang in there.


----------



## D-n-A (3 Nov 2005)

Atleast  I'm not the only person who's had a lot of trouble with this.

Finally... my pers file has reached CFRC/D Edmonton. Request was sent for my medical file now, after that comes in they do the enhanced relibality check, than the interview an I'm done.


----------



## D-n-A (19 Jan 2006)

Updates

Today the CFRC got an email from the Selection Board, an I got accepted as a Sig Op with Recruit School By Pass. Should be getting my formal job offer any day now, than off to PRETC in Borden or OJT at a Sigs unit untill my courses.


----------

